# Backpacks, Bluetooth and Bad Music



## Glenn (Mar 1, 2018)

I've noticed lately, some people are skiing/riding with a Bluetooth speaker in their backpack, blasting music for everyone on the mountain to enjoy. Now, if you want to rock out to music in your earbuds whilst reliving your glory days of parallel turns, CB jackets and skiing in jeans, more power to you. Just have some situational awareness as you careen down the hill. But blasting the music from your backpack? I just don't get it. Even if it's music I like. 

Maybe I should be telling people to get off my lawn this spring?


----------



## cdskier (Mar 1, 2018)

100% agree with you. Although it seems like I've seen this less this year than I did last year. Some people have no consideration or respect for people around them.


----------



## rtjcbrown (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 1, 2018)

It's very annoying and rude.


----------



## Edd (Mar 1, 2018)

I’ve seen it too. Ridiculous, much like people who never put their smartphone on silent or who have loud phone conversations wherever they please. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## rtjcbrown (Mar 1, 2018)

Totally agree. There is an increasing lack of personal awareness these days


----------



## WJenness (Mar 1, 2018)

I think these should be the next thing that ski areas ban. It's obnoxious. 
</Old_Man_Status>


----------



## ThinkSnow (Mar 1, 2018)

I've also experienced this while hiking in the White Mountains actually, and yes it is rude & inconsiderate-- I think even more so when hiking & trying to enjoy the peace & quiet.  Just curious, what ski areas is everyone experiencing this at?


----------



## Edd (Mar 1, 2018)

As far as the old man stuff goes, senior citizens appear to be the worst offenders of non-silent smartphones. My father was really bad with that. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Jully (Mar 1, 2018)

I'd like to know what the benefit of the speaker versus headphones is. Seems like it would be infinitely worse. Most of the speakers I've seen sound incredibly tinny.


----------



## ironhippy (Mar 1, 2018)

Edd said:


> As far as the old man stuff goes, senior citizens appear to be the worst offenders of non-silent smartphones. My father was really bad with that.



Not only that, this has been a complaint for a long time, it's not just new technology (although it is easier).

In the 80's people used to walk around with "boomboxes" and everyone hated them too.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 1, 2018)

ThinkSnow said:


> I've also experienced this while hiking in the White Mountains actually, and yes it is rude & inconsiderate-- I think even more so when hiking & trying to enjoy the peace & quiet.  Just curious, what ski areas is everyone experiencing this at?



I've seen it a couple times at Sugarbush...but like I said it seems like less this year than last year.



Edd said:


> As far as the old man stuff goes, senior citizens appear to be the worst offenders of non-silent smartphones. My father was really bad with that.



Hah. My dad loves to watch videos from facebook or youtube on his smartphone at full volume and think nothing of it even if other people are around.


----------



## shwilly (Mar 1, 2018)

It's silly, but at least at a ski area you can move away from them quickly. I'm much more annoyed by speakers at the park, or the beach, or the pool. Thankfully I've never encountered it hiking.

And it goes without saying that everyone's music is crappy except mine.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Mar 1, 2018)

shwilly said:


> And it goes without saying that everyone's music is crappy except mine.


 +1


----------



## Pez (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm far more annoyed with the leaving the skis and poles lying around on the ground trend.


----------



## Edd (Mar 1, 2018)

Pez said:


> I'm far more annoyed with the leaving the skis and poles lying around on the ground trend.



That seems polarizing like cilantro. I couldn’t care less about that, but a lot of folks hate it. 

It makes me think of Bullwinkle’s at Sugarloaf during spring. It seems the majority of skiers just leave them on the ground. Fits with the vibe, somehow.


----------



## sull1102 (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm under 30, most on here would probably hate riding the chair with me because I have my Bluetooth buds in listening to my music, but this whole trend of oh everyone wants to listen to my music is 100% obnoxious.

Sent from my LG-H820 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mikec142 (Mar 1, 2018)

Rode Super Bravo at Sugarbush with college age kids over President's day weekend.  One of them had Duran Duran's "Hungry Like the Wolf" blaring from his Bluetooth speaker.  For the most part they ignored me.  I took a brief undercover video of them to show my wife and kids (who stayed home on a great ski day) so they could meet my new ski family.  Eventually they talked to me and at one point asked my name.  I told them Simon Le Bon.  They didn't even blink an eye.  At one point they talked about going over to Castlerock, but they were concerned that it's a double chair and there were three of them.  I told them they could probably fit three if they tried.  They were like, "Wow...thanks dude...appreciate it."

I just brush that stuff off or try to have fun with it.


----------



## tumbler (Mar 1, 2018)

mikec142 said:


> Rode Super Bravo at Sugarbush with college age kids over President's day weekend.  One of them had Duran Duran's "Hungry Like the Wolf" blaring from his Bluetooth speaker.  For the most part they ignored me.  I took a brief undercover video of them to show my wife and kids (who stayed home on a great ski day) so they could meet my new ski family.  Eventually they talked to me and at one point asked my name.  I told them Simon Le Bon.  They didn't even blink an eye.  At one point they talked about going over to Castlerock, but they were concerned that it's a double chair and there were three of them.  I told them they could probably fit three if they tried.  They were like, "Wow...thanks dude...appreciate it."
> 
> I just brush that stuff off or try to have fun with it.



Yes I heard the Duran Duran blaring also but did not get teh privilige of riding the chair with them.


----------



## crank (Mar 1, 2018)

I have heard this hiking, mountain biking and skiing and I think it is rude and completely unnecessary.


----------



## Pez (Mar 1, 2018)

i love Duran Duran


----------



## ThinkSnow (Mar 1, 2018)

mikec142 said:


> Rode Super Bravo at Sugarbush with college age kids over President's day weekend.  One of them had Duran Duran's "Hungry Like the Wolf" blaring from his Bluetooth speaker.  For the most part they ignored me.  I took a brief undercover video of them to show my wife and kids (who stayed home on a great ski day) so they could meet my new ski family.  Eventually they talked to me and at one point asked my name.  I told them Simon Le Bon.


 Thats freaking awesome!!!


----------



## NYDB (Mar 1, 2018)

Jully said:


> I'd like to know what the benefit of the speaker versus headphones is. Seems like it would be infinitely worse. Most of the speakers I've seen sound incredibly tinny.



They seem to be much better than earphones/headphones  for annoying old folks.  By the looks of the people sporting them it would seem it's at least a part of the equation.  I tend to hear a lot of classic rap coming out of them.  Which is pretty funny.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 1, 2018)

Pez said:


> I'm far more annoyed with the leaving the skis and poles lying around on the ground trend.



I had a rant with a visual aid just about a year ago: http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/139267  :lol:

I'm seeing examples of this at Stratton. Seems to be mostly younger folks; late teens/early 20's. Although, I did see some dude (Mid 50's I'd say) in the lift line last year wearing a Bluetooth speaker around his neck.


----------



## shwilly (Mar 1, 2018)

mikec142 said:


> Eventually they talked to me and at one point asked my name.  I told them Simon Le Bon.  They didn't even blink an eye.



Wait, "didn't blink an eye" as in they thought sure, he's goofing on our music, or did they not know who Simon Lebon is? Either way, that's hilarious. Way to roll with it.

Side note: Duran Duran's hits from their glory days have aged very well, way better than most synthy 80s top 40 stuff, IMHO.


----------



## Oz Von Toco (Mar 1, 2018)

I don't mind it if it's reasonable loudness. It just annoys me when it's so loud I can hear the speakers blowing from 2 chairs away. Again - even it's music I like. I sometimes wear headphones especially when I go alone but always take them out for lift rides with others. I'm 26 - but I agree with my elders on this one haha. Don't mind it at all when I mountain bike since the riders doing that are typically slow riders so they're not in earshot for very long haha


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## sugarbushskier (Mar 1, 2018)

Heard a bluetooth speaker in some kid's backpack at Butternut yesterday - (don't judge me as I had to get out for some turns), and since there was no one on the mountain it seemed incredibly loud.  

I just skied off and never saw the kid again.


----------



## mikec142 (Mar 1, 2018)

shwilly said:


> Wait, "didn't blink an eye" as in they thought sure, he's goofing on our music, or did they not know who Simon Lebon is? Either way, that's hilarious. Way to roll with it.
> 
> Side note: Duran Duran's hits from their glory days have aged very well, way better than most synthy 80s top 40 stuff, IMHO.



They had no clue who Simon Le Bon is.  I agree with you...when I heard DD, I admit to smiling.  

It was actually a pretty entertaining lift ride.  Give me that over the rides where nobody says a word.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 1, 2018)

I have Bluetooth speakers in my helmet. I used to use earbuds, but these work so much better, because I can still hear whats going on around me as long as they aren't cranked up too high.
And I can even take phone call if I need to.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 1, 2018)

mikec142 said:


> They had no clue who Simon Le Bon is.



I had no clue either until I looked it up as I figured there had to be meaning behind you saying you were him. There's some music I listen to where I may not know the names of members of the band.


----------



## sankaty (Mar 1, 2018)

The Koss KSC75 headphones are a fantastic cheap way to get audio into any helmet that is drop-in audio compatible:

https://smile.amazon.com/Koss-KSC75...id=1519923389&sr=8-5&keywords=koss+headphones

The clips pop off and they fit perfectly in the audio-chip space in the ear pads.  I pair them with a cheap clip-on bluetooth receiver for a fully wireless solution.  So much better and less expensive than the proprietary options.

I can't say I've experienced the Bluetooth speaker in a backpack phenomenon yet on a ski mountain.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 1, 2018)

People rocking the speaker is annoying.  Most of the speakers sound like garbage as others have said.

I have no issue with someone using earbuds or playing music through their helmet.  If I can faintly hear it on the lift, no problem either.  But, if I can hear you the whole way down the trail blaring music, that is just obnoxious.  If it is annoyingly-loud on the lift, no need either.

I was "that guy" on President's Day at Loon... had my earbuds in all day.  I thought it was a great escape.  I tried to pull 1 earbud out on the lift each time so I wasn't ignoring anyone, but there was 1 or 2 lift rides I forgot.  One time I got off and said "_have a good one_" to the rest of the gondola and the other 3 people laughed... they must have been trying to talk to me during the ride up. :lol:

Normally I don't have any tunes to hear what is going on around me, talk to others, etc.  But, if I'm out riding by myself I enjoy having some music to listen to.  Having to use earbuds sucks big time also, IMO.  My next helmet (current one is ~15+ years old) will have built-in audio of some kind.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> *People rocking the speaker is annoying*.



It's awful.

Made worse by the fact that 90% of the time it's a 16 - 23 year old playing music they think is "trendy & hip" and they must be seen/heard listening to it.  Insufferable.


----------



## abc (Mar 1, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's awful.
> 
> Made worse by the fact that 90% of the time it's a 16 - 23 year old playing music they think is "trendy & hip" and they must be seen/heard listening to it.  Insufferable.


Tell them that sounds like the music you would listen at home.


That ought to take the "coolness" out of them.


----------



## fullsend22 (Mar 1, 2018)

I can't believe this is a serious thread...If you are a good skier you are only near these people on the trail for half a second. This is a non-issue. 

*END THREAD*


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2018)

fullsend22 said:


> I can't believe this is a serious thread...If you are a good skier you are only near these people on the trail for half a second. This is a non-issue.
> 
> *END THREAD*



Whelp....     We've outed our first, "inconsiderate, mountain ski music blaster".


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 1, 2018)

Ok with one exception: when I break out the 80s Sims Blade and neon I like to have some 80s tunes going.


----------



## Jully (Mar 1, 2018)

fullsend22 said:


> I can't believe this is a serious thread...If you are a good skier you are only near these people on the trail for half a second. This is a non-issue.
> 
> *END THREAD*



Lift rides haha. Just this past weekend at Attitash I was on the summit triple with my friend and the dude next to us had his speaker going the whole time. That was a fun 15-20 minutes (with stops).


----------



## Glenn (Mar 1, 2018)

Jully said:


> Lift rides haha.



And lines! More opportunity to share with many more people who can't move and are in close proximity.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 1, 2018)

"I can't believe this is a serious thread...If you are a good skier you are only near these people on the trail for half a second. This is a non-issue. 

*END THREAD*"


I guess you forgot about waiting in the lift line or the ride up.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2018)

rtjcbrown said:


> Totally agree. There is an increasing lack of personal awareness these days


i don't think it is a lack of awareness, i think it is a lack of respect and consideration.   F'ing millennials!!


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 1, 2018)

gmcunni said:


> i don't think it is a lack of awareness, i think it is a lack of respect and consideration.   F'ing millennials!!



1+ A well targeted  snowball to the back of the offenders head will get the message across.


----------



## jmgard (Mar 1, 2018)

I feel like enough of an asshole wearing headphones and not talking to anyone (lot of midweek skiing alone and am not a super outgoing person in general), but that's just obnoxious... and I say that as a 23 year old. It's like blaring whatever you're watching on your phone on the train, nobody else wants to hear it and you're making everyone hate you. Your phone/iPod/whatever it is comes with headphones, use 'em!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 1, 2018)

I do not care if you have a boombox on your back whilst skiing but if you are wearing earbuds you are not able to hear skiers around you and you are putting me in danger by compromising your awareness in an inherently risky sport.

What's next, watch a movie on a heads up display on your goggles? Catch a Pokemon or two?


----------



## jmgard (Mar 1, 2018)

Fortunately I use the basic Apple earbuds which aren't exactly great so I hear more snow/ice scraping and other skiers than actual music... mostly just for long slow lift rides.  Someone wearing Bose or something like that and/or turned up super loud would be 100% in their own world and I agree very dangerous.  If it's real busy (such as at Snow on weekends) I won't wear them but on empty days it has never been an issue for me. No worse than driving with music on.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 1, 2018)

This is why I use helmet speakers. I keep the level low enough that I don't even hear the music while skiing, just when stopped or on the lift.


----------



## Euler (Mar 1, 2018)

sankaty said:


> The Koss KSC75 headphones are a fantastic cheap way to get audio into any helmet that is drop-in audio compatible:
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Koss-KSC75...id=1519923389&sr=8-5&keywords=koss+headphones
> 
> ...



I took an old school pair of walkman style headphones and clipped the speakers of those.  Fit perfectly into the pockets in my helmets earflaps.  I just ordered a $10 in line volume/mic/controller thingy that should complete my setup nicely


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 1, 2018)

Sorry boys thought everyone had noise cancelling earbuds these days. Carry on!


----------



## kevinm55 (Mar 1, 2018)

Jully said:


> I'd like to know what the benefit of the speaker versus headphones is. Seems like it would be infinitely worse. Most of the speakers I've seen sound incredibly tinny.


Skiied at Jiminy several weeks ago and let my 11 year old ski with his friend (also 11) to give him a taste of independence.  They we're both very responsible and had a great time.  However, I was bummed to have to answer some complicated questions asked later in the day about lyrics they heard on the chairlift from an "artist" known as Lil' Pump...people cursing in front of children has always bothered me but blasting music with terrible lyrics is next level stupid - I realize I may sound like a total square and perhaps it is just my age but thought I would share.  Grateful Dead would be no issue for me - LOL!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jmgard (Mar 1, 2018)

kevinm55 said:


> Skiied at Jiminy several weeks ago and let my 11 year old ski with his friend (also 11) to give him a taste of independence.  They we're both very responsible and had a great time.  However, I was bummed to have to answer some complicated questions asked later in the day about lyrics they heard on the chairlift from an "artist" known as Lil' Pump...people cursing in front of children has always bothered me but blasting music with terrible lyrics is next level stupid - I realize I may sound like a total square and perhaps it is just my age but thought I would share.  Grateful Dead would be no issue for me - LOL!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



I'm sorry for anyone that has to hear Lil Pump...


----------



## cdskier (Mar 1, 2018)

jmgard said:


> I'm sorry for anyone that has to hear Lil Pump...



I'm happy to admit I don't know who Lil Pump even is...


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 1, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> I do not care if you have a boombox on your back whilst skiing but if you are wearing earbuds you are not able to hear skiers around you and you are putting me in danger by compromising your awareness in an inherently risky sport.
> 
> What's next, watch a movie on a heads up display on your goggles? Catch a Pokemon or two?



I was cut off by a 20 something girl with her arms fully extended and texting . Her mittens hanging off stings attached to her coat sleeves ,she was actually skiing pretty well .But  WTF ?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2018)

cdskier said:


> I'm happy to admit I don't know who Lil Pump even is...



i didn't either... in case you are interested.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Mar 2, 2018)

kevinm55 said:


> Skiied at Jiminy several weeks ago and let my 11 year old ski with his friend (also 11) to give him a taste of independence.  They we're both very responsible and had a great time.  However, I was bummed to have to answer some complicated questions asked later in the day about lyrics they heard on the chairlift from an "artist" known as Lil' Pump...people cursing in front of children has always bothered me but blasting music with terrible lyrics is next level stupid - I realize I may sound like a total square and perhaps it is just my age but thought I would share.


  Where was the music coming from?  A skier or did the mountain have music playing?


----------



## WJenness (Mar 2, 2018)

gmcunni said:


> i didn't either... in case you are interested.



Me and my grandma take meds, yo.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 2, 2018)

Remember when tattoos had a certain air of bad assery? Now I just look at people: "Boy, they're gonna regret that decision when they hit their 30's." Unlike bad music, bad tattoos are permanent.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 2, 2018)

About 10 or so years ago I once saw a guy (or kid) skiing with a pair of speakers duct taped to his helmet. It was the dorkiest looking thing which was maybe half the point, but at least I liked the song at the moment...


----------



## urungus (Mar 2, 2018)

kevinm55 said:


> I was bummed to have to answer some complicated questions asked later in the day about lyrics they heard on the chairlift from an "artist" known as Lil' Pump...people cursing in front of children has always bothered me but blasting music with terrible lyrics is next level stupid - I realize I may sound like a total square and perhaps it is just my age but thought I would share.  Grateful Dead would be no issue for me - LOL!



I dunno ... you might have to answer some complicated questions about the lyrics to “Casey Jones”


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 2, 2018)

urungus said:


> I dunno ... you might have to answer some complicated questions about the lyrics to “Casey Jones”



I remember as a child that song sounded very edgy to me :lol:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 2, 2018)

kevinm55 said:


> people cursing in front of children has always bothered me but blasting music with terrible lyrics is next level stupid



Same.

People who curse in front of kids are about as low-class as it gets.


----------



## kevinm55 (Mar 3, 2018)

Urungus - fair point re some Dead Lyrics!  Mexicali Blues could lend itself to an interesting discussion too!  Lil Pump from somebody's backpack, what can you say...

Kills me that I cannot ski this weekend - hope that all of you who are in the Catskills get after it when power is restored.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Glenn (Mar 3, 2018)

Two examples today at Stratton. No backpack, but it was a speaker in the coat. I guess there is a downside to technology making devices smaller and more portable. :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 3, 2018)

noticed it today on the slopes as well, several people.   but one guy was playing adult contemporary tunes.


----------



## sankaty (Mar 4, 2018)

I experienced this for the first time at Stratton yesterday when encountering a pack of snowboarders is the woods.  I can't say it bothered me too much this one time.  To my everlasting shame, however, I couldn't keep up with them once they started moving, and the waning music mocked my failure.

Seems rude to keep it going on a lift, though.  I even pause my headphones unless it's clear that it's going to be a silent ride.


----------



## urungus (Mar 4, 2018)

Experienced this annoying behavior today on the Red Chair at Magic.  Someone a couple chairs up was blaring a country song I didn’t recognize, then “The Joker” by Steve Miller Band.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Mar 12, 2018)

Wildcat Quad chair Saturday.  Ignorant teens with USB speaker playing it in the lift line, on the chair, etc.  It would appear they had it on so people would notice, since it was so windy early in the day, I doubt the person carrying it could even hear it.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 12, 2018)

If a song plays in the woods, did it really play if nobody else heard it?


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 12, 2018)

Mount Snow this weekend.  Came down Challenger and stopped to catch my breath not too far from the lift.  Hear music.  Turned to my husband and asked "since when does Mount Snow play music on the North Face?"  Music got louder than passed overheard on the lift.  Heard music from backpacks several more times during the day on the slopes themselves.  Not sure if same kid or additional ones.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 12, 2018)

That would bug me if the kid was riding Bear Trap all day. I can handle one song at once ... but two...


----------



## Glenn (Mar 13, 2018)

I encountered this a few times at Stratton Sunday. Thankfully, they were either skiing, or away from us in the liftline.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 13, 2018)

I was on a lift in the Poconos this past Sunday and I thought they had a band playing on the top of the mountain, it turned out the be a kid with a speaker in his backpack three chairs ahead of me and I could hear every word and beat in the song.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 13, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Remember when tattoos had a certain air of bad assery? Now I just look at people: "Boy, they're gonna regret that decision when they hit their 30's." Unlike bad music, bad tattoos are permanent.



lol I'm 32 and considering my first/only tattoo. I just want a small minimalist geometric green circle, blue square, and black diamond, in a vertical line, on my inner forearm. have not pulled trigger. want to tho.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm not a fan of tattoos at all & wouldn't get one, but I think the minimalist ones are best.  There's a fiddler in a band I like who has an f-hole (yes, they're really called that) on each of his inner arms.  A very clever tattoo IMO.


----------



## benski (Mar 13, 2018)

I hate tattoos so much i had a summer job at a beach, and saw women walk in front of me in bikinis all day, but all of them had tattoos so which made it a wash.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 13, 2018)

benski said:


> I hate tattoos so much i had a summer job at a beach, and saw women walk in front of me in bikinis all day, but *all of them had tattoos *so which made it a wash.



That's part of why it's annoying.

It's like Dr. Seuss' "Sneetches" has come true.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 13, 2018)

But when its RAP with F this every other word, and kids are around, I wanna take the speaker and smash it...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 13, 2018)

as for the music, if I am alone I am wearing headphones. i'll take one bud out on the chair if I'm in a talky mood or the people who I'm riding with look like people I may want to talk to. this is generally a snap judgment based on the equipment and outerwear and demographics of the other riders. I tend to not care to talk to families or obvious jerrys. touring bindings and fat skis? definitely will take the ear bud out.

as for amplified music, I don't have a speaker that would work for that purpose, but I don't think it would be the worst thing for reasonable volume while tree skiing. not appropriate for lines and lifts. I also don't think its inappropriate for hiking, if its kept only loud enough for you and your party to hear and you aren't clearly disturbing other people


----------



## benski (Mar 13, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> But when its RAP with F this every other word, and kids are around, I wanna take the speaker and smash it...



As long as they are not saying N*****. Many of my friends in high school began to immitate that part of RAPs in high school. Its was really uncomfortable to here.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 13, 2018)

benski said:


> As long as they are not saying N*****. Many of my friends in high school began to immitate that part of RAPs in high school. Its was really uncomfortable to here.



drives me crazy when white people use the n word, even singing along, and especially when using it casually and dropping the hard r as if that makes it ok. my ex is black and I was made particularly sensitive to it and had to call out friends on a few occasions. I don't date her anymore but I still call out my friends when they pull that shit.


----------



## benski (Mar 13, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> drives me crazy when white people use the n word, even singing along, and especially when using it casually and dropping the hard r as if that makes it ok. my ex is black and I was made particularly sensitive to it and had to call out friends on a few occasions. I don't date her anymore but I still call out my friends when they pull that shit.



I think singing along is too be expected even if the N-word is in a song. Thats where I join the line. I just wish the artist would show a little more thought towards this issue I have experienced.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 13, 2018)

If you can't tell half the black artists are unfortunately happily paid to sell ideas of violence, drugs and drug dealing, sex with no consequences and cheating, racial grievance, deadbeat dad behavior and woman portrayed as nothing more than ass. And I mean much less than half of black artists overall, but like with all people there are some willing to sell out, or are morally bankrupt in the first place.

The same could be said for white artists in the "grunge era" of the 90s which pushed persistent themes of degeneracy, many songs which I enjoy, but let's not be naive how the recording industry works.

People will sing along to songs. It's unfortunate there are fat cat music executives, probably on the level of Harvey Weinstein, making bank off this crap while our nation and the world under "our" influence suffers.

This is what I call institutional racism at the highest level.


----------



## Pez (Mar 13, 2018)

Eh rap isn't so bad... I got Rick Rolled by the Bear Trap lift speakers Sunday while waiting for the Sunbrook quad.  Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ThinkSnow (Mar 14, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I also don't think its inappropriate for hiking, if its kept only loud enough for you and your party to hear and you aren't clearly disturbing other people


  Sorry to say, but that kind of logic is incorrect.  Nobody goes hiking to hear other people playing music, and thinking that its only loud enough for you and your party to hear is just inconsiderate of anyone else having to share the trail with you.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 14, 2018)

I think mountains should start pulling tickets for people who play their music over a speaker.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 14, 2018)

ThinkSnow said:


> Sorry to say, but that kind of logic is incorrect.  Nobody goes hiking to hear other people playing music, and thinking that its only loud enough for you and your party to hear is just inconsiderate of anyone else having to share the trail with you.



Agreed, sounds can travel much further than people think in the quiet of the woods. Chances are if you have your music loud enough so you and your friends can hear it, then others on the trail can probably hear it too.



gmcunni said:


> I think mountains should start pulling tickets for people who play their music over a speaker.



I think in general we need to educate people to be respectful of others. Too many people only think about themselves and don't realize (or don't care) about the impact to others around them.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Mar 14, 2018)

cdskier said:


> I think in general we need to educate people to be respectful of others. Too many people only think about themselves and don't realize (or don't care) about the impact to others around them.


 +1


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 14, 2018)

my taek:  out in the woods, no one else around, chilling with friends, a blu_toof speaker can be cool.  skiing with one blasting out of a backpack is corny.

none of it bothers me, as i recognize that the world is not my living room, and if i try to make everyone behave as if it were, i would go crazy.  if my kid hears it and asks me about it i will explain it to them, like a parent should.  a person getting belligerent is a different story, like that crazy ass sugarbush skier who went HAM on the kids


----------



## ThinkSnow (Mar 14, 2018)

spring_mountain_high said:


> my taek:  out in the woods, no one else around, chilling with friends, a blu_toof speaker can be cool.  skiing with one blasting out of a backpack is corny.


  How do you define "no one else around?"  If you own your own private wilderness that can guarantee your privacy, then ok.  Otherwise, "_Too many people only think about themselves and don't realize (or don't care) about the impact to others around them."_


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 14, 2018)

gmcunni said:


> I think *mountains should start pulling tickets for people who play their music over a speaker.*



I wouldnt start there, but I'd go there if a first warning was ignored.   

Mountains are already banning drones, they can certainly ban external speakers.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 31, 2018)

I almost took a pic today: Hipster dude with a beard, capri like pants, yacht rock emanating from an olive green "looks like an army issue, but probably paid more" backpack.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2018)

Glenn said:


> I almost took a pic today: Hipster dude with a beard, capri like pants, yacht rock emanating from an olive green "looks like an army issue, but probably paid more" backpack.



learned something new today - 

"In the musical sense, yacht rock refers to the highly polished brand of soft rock that emanated from Southern California between 1976 and 1984. The term is meant to suggest the kind of smooth, mellow music that early yuppies likely enjoyed while sipping champagne and snorting cocaine on their yachts.


----------



## jimk (Apr 1, 2018)

This thread makes me feel good that I'm not the only old fart on here.  Blasting tunes out loud on a ski slope is not so great, but at least it has that retro thing going for it that takes me back to my college days in the 70s, when the kid with the loudest stereo in his dorm room was the coolest guy on campus.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Apr 1, 2018)

ThinkSnow said:


> How do you define "no one else around?"



res ipsa loquitur

real world expample:  out for a walk in my local state park, hear voices and music, not loud, mind you...come across two teenage girls hanging out on a rock, listening to some music, and otherwise behaving themselves...no trash, no satanic rituals etc...said hello to them and continued on my way...i fail to see how this could bother/hurt anyone, but i am not a crotchety old man who insists that everyone in the world must conform to my standards, and i am glad for that because it seems like it would be a truly miserable experience

as to the music pumping out of a backpack whilst skiing, like i said, it's just corny, to me...they aren't hurting anyone and it doesn't bother or affect me one bit...i might laugh at them, but then i will just ski away and go about my business without giving it another thought


----------



## Glenn (Apr 2, 2018)

gmcunni said:


> learned something new today -
> 
> "In the musical sense, yacht rock refers to the highly polished brand of soft rock that emanated from Southern California between 1976 and 1984. The term is meant to suggest the kind of smooth, mellow music that early yuppies likely enjoyed while sipping champagne and snorting cocaine on their yachts.



My wife didn't believe me when I told her it was a style of music. Then she asked Alexa to play Yacht Rock when we got back to the house.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 2, 2018)

did alexa play steely dan and Michael McDonald?


----------



## Glenn (Apr 2, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> did alexa play steely dan and Michael McDonald?



Yes, and also created a "Yacht Rock" station on our Pandora account. 

This all stemmed from a Friday we went skiing. In the Sunbowl Lodge, they usually play a rock or classic rock station. On that Friday, it was a much lighter selection. I said to my wife: "Notice the music? It's much lighter....sounds like Yacht Rock...."


----------



## Edd (Apr 2, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Yes, and also created a "Yacht Rock" station on our Pandora account.



Same. The best summer outdoor drinking music.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 2, 2018)

I had never heard of "Yacht Rock" until this thread...


----------



## Pez (Apr 3, 2018)

http://www.vinylmeplease.com/magazine/10-best-yacht-rock-albums-own-vinyl/


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 3, 2018)

Bonaventure Quad, about 2:15pm today, the chair behind ours, 2 kids roughly 13 years old - one drops his fully loaded backpack from about 40 feet, which lands with a loud, "SMACK" - thank god it didnt hit anybody.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Apr 4, 2018)

I hope you applauded.


----------



## Tdizz (Apr 4, 2018)

rtjcbrown said:


> Totally agree. There is an increasing lack of personal awareness these days



YES! We have been complaining about this all season. It is totally the "me ME ME generation".


----------



## Glenn (Apr 8, 2018)

Hit the "jackpot" with this yesterday. Two dudes in the baselodge; lower level gearing up. One guy fires up his bluetooth blasting rap. Ok, not my style of music...but to each their own. Then the lyrics laced with expletives. They pause for a bit while his buddy asks 20 questions about his selfie stick setup and GoPro. Fortunately, that was the last we saw of them on the hill. 

Saw another guy on the hill with backpack/speaker, but not as outstanding as our first dynamic duo.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 9, 2018)

Rode a lift a few weekends ago with a kid wearing a suspicious looking backpack.  I was looking forward to hearing the sweet, dulcet rhythms of some yacht rock quartet.  Instead, he whipped out his homework and started studying for a chemistry test.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 9, 2018)

Just saw this on Sugarbush's website for this coming weekend: http://www.sugarbush.com/event/yacht-rock-apres-party/


----------



## ThinkSnow (Apr 9, 2018)

Pretty sure that band also played CRP back on St. Pattys day.


----------



## Pez (Apr 9, 2018)

the Full Cleveland Steamer

lol


----------



## Glenn (Apr 9, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Just saw this on Sugarbush's website for this coming weekend: http://www.sugarbush.com/event/yacht-rock-apres-party/



That's hilarious! The Yacht Rock movement is gaining traction.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 9, 2018)

Glenn said:


> That's hilarious! The Yacht Rock movement is gaining traction.



Seriously...I only just heard the term in this thread and now it is everywhere!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 10, 2018)

We just spent some time in FLA. I couldn't even count how many people had speakers on the beach. So much for listening to the sound of the ocean.


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 10, 2018)

Glenn said:


> We just spent some time in FLA. I couldn't even count how many people had speakers on the beach. So much for listening to the sound of the ocean.



It all comes back around. Back when boom boxes were the thing beaches were like that than iPods came to be the thing. Now blue tooth is allowing everyone one to share their iPod.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 25, 2018)

The warmer months unfortunately didn't melt this trend. Yesterday's sighting was a dude in the liftline who had a speaker in his ski pants pockets. I guess there is a disadvantage for technology advancing and allowing for smaller and less expensive devices. 

So, it seems that music will no longer be confined to backpacks. I suppose we can just call these individuals  LMDBs: Loud Music D Bags


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 25, 2018)

How does one hear it over the sound of the wind in yer ears, or the obnoxious rasp of skis on boilerplate? 

Lol! I guess if I actually listened to music while I skied, it would be helmet speakers. I'd think, for me anyhow, earbuds would block out too much of what was going on around me.


----------



## Zand (Nov 25, 2018)

There's a video making its rounds on the internet of a guy skiing down Conclusion at K yesterday while playing the bagpipes. Guess you don't need a speaker anymore.


----------

